# 30 cm cube



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi,
I'm going to start my my little cube again.

*Specifications:*

*Aquarium:* 30x30x30 cm
*Lighting:* Aquatic nature solar boy duo 26 W
*Filter:*Eden 501
*Heating:* Jäger 25 W
*CO2:* Easycarbo
*Nutrition:* TPN+
*Substrate:* Seachem Flourish Black
*Hardscape:* Red moor wood and/or dragon stone. Or branch wood and Okho stone i ADA language. :wink:

*Plants: *

Depending on layout

*Fish/invertebrates:*

Depending on layout.

Have been playing with the hardscape today, IMO one of the best parts of the hobby.  
The layouts were made rather quick, so all of them will of course need adjustments...
The pics were taken rather quick too, so the quality aren't so good...









You haven't seen anything like this before, have you? I really like this layout. It fits the shape of the tank very well and I think it could look awesome with eleocharis parvula or glosso and riccia as carpet, a little moss on the rocks and eleocharis as background.









It think the main stone and the one leaning on it should be moved a little bit to the left. Plants would be the same as above.









Well, I don't really know what i think about this one. Maybe it will look better if the he angles of the rocks were adjusted a bit, to create more tension.









Just a simple sanzon iwagumi, but i think it to bulky and compact. Quite diffucult to make iwagumis in a cube... Maybe it will look betten when planted..?









Also a sanzon iwagumi. Think I like this better than the other one. But I'm not sure if the rocks are big enough...









My favorite!! I'll name it "molehill". Plants: none. :mrgreen:









This was my initial idea, before I started playing with iwagumi layouts. Plants would be something like bolbitis, moss and Cryptocoryne parva in the midground, glosso or hc in the foreground and blyxa or stemmed plants like M. umbrosum and rotala in the background.

Comments and suggestions on the 'scapes are very, very welcome. 

Regards
Johan


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ahh the suspense


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

IMO, the one with the driftwood seems the most natural to me.
The rock only arrangements seem too rock heavy.


----------



## Shrimp (Jun 1, 2010)

I really don't like the first one, I can't stop focusing on the giant standing rock... I do like the second Iwagumi though. My favorite is the last one, it would look nice with some Fissidens on the wood and nice HC Carpet.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the 2nd to last Iwagumi pic, but for that tank I like the wood one the best, although you would have to change the light for that one.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

What about this one:


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

IMO, of all the rock layouts, this is the most interesting to me.
you have a slightly off center focal point, which is very appealing.
I wonder if you can push it further my moving the left and middle rocks to the right by about 2cm?


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Josvito: I'll try that.
I torn between the last iwagumi and the wood layout... Very hard to choose.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

That last one you posted is the best.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

What about this:


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

This one is without doubt my favorite. Can't wait to see it planted.

I think my next tank will be a cube.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks!
I'm going to plant it with HC and riccia around the rocks. Or maybe Eleocharis parvula..?

Cubes can be rather tricky to scape, but they can look very nice when it's done correctly. I'm never going to but a cube again, though. There are more options with a normal shaped tank...


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

I would use Eleocharis Parvula as a background, HC in the front.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, shark1505.


----------

